# pantograph router jig



## KimG (21 Jan 2016)

Not being a cabinet maker or even having posted in here before, I don't know if this jig is already common knowledge, but today was the first time I have seen it and I thought it might be of interest to some people at least!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDPrFJazD3Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## NazNomad (21 Jan 2016)

Matthias is an evil genius. I don't think he's ever made something that wasn't awesome.


----------



## bugbear (22 Jan 2016)

Quite a big thread back in 2011;

has-anyone-made-the-pantorouter-t53213.html

(doesn't time fly!)

BugBear


----------



## AES (23 Jan 2016)

I think but am not sure, Matthias Wandel ( ...woodgears.ca) actually designed/invented this machine. He certainly built 1 (or even 2?) out of wood in his usual very careful way. Subsequently an Indian (I think) gent living in Japan has started producing these out of aluminium extrusions with Matthias still being involved with the development. There are a lot of links on the woodgears site to posts by others, including the Indian gent, and also showing the sales booth set up for this tool at some US woodworking show recently. Matthias has continued to post quite frequently on this subject and another of the links on his site goes straight to a site where you can order one direct from Japan.

I must say it looks a very interesting device and illustrates Matthias' inventive turn of mind very well. I'm not knowledgeable enough about wood work myself to know if it's important new tool or "just nice to have", but in any case I don't have the space nor do I do the sort of work that makes this a good investment for me. But that's just me - I'd be very interested to hear if any of our "professional" members have got one/are thinking of buying one.

AES


----------



## NazNomad (23 Jan 2016)

I think Galileo invented the Pantograph in the 1600's. :-D


----------



## AES (23 Jan 2016)

Probaby NazNomad - he certainly invented a lot of other things too!

But I don't think he was responsible for inventing a router anything like today's (either the hand version, or the electric!) and I'm pretty sure he didn't invent the idea of putting an electric router onto a pantograph mechanism either (hammer) 

AES


----------



## NazNomad (23 Jan 2016)

Agreed he was mad, but not quite as mad as Matthias. :-D


----------



## Dan j (15 Feb 2016)

I had a spare 1/2" router so i built one of his XL pantorouters a while back. 
Can be a bit of a fiddle to set the templates up but if for repeat jobs it can be quite handy.


----------

